

FAQ on Violence - tokenadult
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/faq-on-violence

======
madink
Rape: U.S. 27.3 UK (England and Wales) 28.8 Australia 88.4 Sweden 63.5

Those stats are biased . Sweden classification for rape is really different
(Lots of things that are called sexual assault in most of the western word is
call rape in Sweden ) Australia Statistics come mostly from the aboriginal
community , which have a lot of problem , live almost segregated and does bot
really can be classified as a western culture.

